# Facebook users...this is a challenge!  I dare you.



## SOS (Jul 7, 2011)

If you are on Facebook, I challenge you to go and join
  -Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
  -North Georgia Traditional
  -South Georgia Traditional

NOW!  What are you waiting for?

If they all get 25 "likes", it seems to raise their status on Facebook.  This is you if you don't do it now...

I want a listing of 25 "friends" by this time tomorrow on this thread...or else!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 7, 2011)

I am on there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

I was already on NGTA, but liked the other two.
Now what?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 8, 2011)

Done...


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 8, 2011)

done


----------



## OCGoalie2008 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys. Also check out Dan Quillian's Archery Traditions. It is on facebook under Archery Traditions


----------



## SOS (Jul 8, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## zgilbert (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys do me a favor and search for Beckumoutdoors on facebook and like their page too.


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 19, 2011)

done


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 19, 2011)

Done!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm there already!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 29, 2011)

If there is a book titled "Facebook for Dummies" I need to read it.  I couldn't figure out how to join or "friend" the site.  I did "like" it.


----------



## lincobowhunter (Nov 29, 2011)

i have all my new trad gear ordered, do i count?


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm there!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad to have you fellas.

Now get back over there and join the North GA and the South GA groups!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm on there.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 25, 2011)

To the top for Christmas.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been on dere


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2012)

Still have plenty of room on all three Facebook pages.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 24, 2012)

Clipper said:


> If there is a book titled "Facebook for Dummies" I need to read it.  I couldn't figure out how to join or "friend" the site.  I did "like" it.



Same here.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2012)

Hitting the "like" button on the TBG page is all there is to it.

The NGTA and the SGTPA pages are a bit different in that they are Group Pages. There's also a button located somewhere on the home page for each of these groups that allow you to join the group. An admin then comes along at some point and adds you to the member list. You can then post to that page, upload photos, etc.


----------

